# Doctor's Ambulance Station locations



## zippyd8 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hey guys...I will be getting my EMT-B cert in about 4 weeks and one of the companies I will be applying for is Doctor's Ambulance here in Orange County. The guys I did a ride-along with knew a few Stations but said there are a lot more out there. They said Doctor's covers Orange County south of the 55 freeway.

My question is does anyone have a list of the Stations and where they are located throughout Orange County? Also, any input on where the "desirable" stations are based on experience?

Thanks!


----------



## zippyd8 (May 1, 2014)

bump...anyone?


----------



## Mufasa556 (May 1, 2014)

I wouldn't worry about it too much. When you get hired, They're going to place you wherever they have an open shift. Once you get some experience, you'll be able to transfer to more desireable shifts.


----------



## joegrizzly (May 1, 2014)

I used to work for Doctor's a year or so ago. One of the main threads for Doctor's Ambulance has some great hiring info and some of the experiences others have had. I loved the company and its an amazing taste of how EMS works in Southern California. However, I am not going to give locations of stations out on a public board. To bid into a station it is all based on senority and they are all over Southern Orange County so there is something that fits everyone. They are all 24 hour shift except for day cars out of post 1 and they are on a AABCB(X)C schedule. Where X is an extra 24 hour shift once every 3 weeks. Hope this helps and best of luck!


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 1, 2014)

You're gonna be the bottom of the totem pole for a while and your station/shift will reflect that. Sometimes people get lucky and get assigned a decent shift but it's not a for sure thing. This is a general statement not specifically about Doctors.


----------



## AnteaterMedic (May 1, 2014)

Without going into specifics

1-HQ In Laguna Hills
2-Tustin
3 North Irvine
4-Irvine
5-Laguna Beach
6-Dana Point
7- Laguna Hills
8-Aliso Viejo
9-Irvine
10-Ladera Ranch
11-Laguna Niguel
12 San Juan Cap
13- RSM
14-Foothill Ranch
15-Lake Forest

Since I left about a year ago things have changed a little. Doctor's has taken over the remainder of the contract for the city of mission viejo So they may have added or moved stations around since then


----------



## zippyd8 (May 2, 2014)

joegrizzly said:


> I used to work for Doctor's a year or so ago. One of the main threads for Doctor's Ambulance has some great hiring info and some of the experiences others have had. I loved the company and its an amazing taste of how EMS works in Southern California. However, I am not going to give locations of stations out on a public board. To bid into a station it is all based on senority and they are all over Southern Orange County so there is something that fits everyone. They are all 24 hour shift except for day cars out of post 1 and they are on a AABCB(X)C schedule. Where X is an extra 24 hour shift once every 3 weeks. Hope this helps and best of luck!




This is helpful thanks for the info...I like the idea of 24-on-24-off, and even 48-on


----------



## zippyd8 (May 2, 2014)

AnteaterMedic said:


> Without going into specifics
> 
> 1-HQ In Laguna Hills
> 2-Tustin
> ...



That's exactly what I needed thank you! Another reason I wanted to know was to see if there were any stations in my own town of Laguna Niguel or nearby...looks like there is :beerchug:


----------



## xkrae (May 12, 2014)

AnteaterMedic said:


> Without going into specifics
> 
> 1-HQ In Laguna Hills
> 2-Tustin
> ...



Do you know how often Doctors hires?


----------



## cmyk (May 12, 2014)

xkrae said:


> Do you know how often Doctors hires?



I was told last month when I tested that their next interviews will be in June for a start date in July.


----------



## xkrae (May 12, 2014)

cmyk said:


> I was told last month when I tested that their next interviews will be in June for a start date in July.



Thanks for the info. Good luck to you!


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 12, 2014)

Why the secrecy about the stations?


----------



## Mufasa556 (May 13, 2014)

Most of them are just hole in the wall offices or hotel rooms. I personally wouldn't be too thrilled with our little office's address being posted online for the internet to come drop by. The local neighborhood knows where we are and that we are available to them. New hires get a packet with, among other things, all the station addresses. 

Main is at:

23091 Terra Drive
Laguna Hills, CA, 92653


----------



## FoleyArtist (May 14, 2014)

I don't think its so much as secrecy but more privacy and possibly in the best interest to prevent incidents in patient care. Its a station for a BLS ambulance. the level of care isn't there to accommodate homeboy ambulance, a walk up stemi, stabbing, cva etc. Compared to knocking on the door an OCFA station where ALS resides.  The substations exist to meet ETAs in its districts and mutual aid other Doctor's substations coverage areas. Furthermore the ambulances aren't secured in an apparatus bay unless in-house with a fire department. They're usually just backed into a parking stall. So I'm assuming access to the locations could invite vandalism and theft.


----------



## zippyd8 (May 22, 2014)

ProbieMedic said:


> I don't think its so much as secrecy but more privacy and possibly in the best interest to prevent incidents in patient care. Its a station for a BLS ambulance. the level of care isn't there to accommodate homeboy ambulance, a walk up stemi, stabbing, cva etc. Compared to knocking on the door an OCFA station where ALS resides.  The substations exist to meet ETAs in its districts and mutual aid other Doctor's substations coverage areas. Furthermore the ambulances aren't secured in an apparatus bay unless in-house with a fire department. They're usually just backed into a parking stall. So I'm assuming access to the locations could invite vandalism and theft.



While this is all true, I never intended to get the specific addresses of each station. I only was inquiring about the cities they reside in so I get a good idea where I will potentially be working if I get a job with them.


----------

